# Steve and Becka to them self.



## Slateman (Nov 3, 2003)

Well done Steve the pom and Astrogirl Beka. Old Slateman was patiently waiting for your visit on saturday and you let him wait. Nobody come. Looks like Steve was more entertaining than i expected. 
I hope that beka did not learned some bad habits from our regularly naked pom.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 3, 2003)

How rude! (spoken in Jaja Binks voice)


----------



## Gregory (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmmm, Steve and Beka not showing up as planned.
Might there be a little APS romance in the offing????


----------



## nobojono (Nov 3, 2003)

*.*

hahahaha

what the hell ?

some1 explain whats goin on plz 8)


----------



## Fangs (Nov 3, 2003)

Ummmmmmm let me think.
Steve spending time with Astro,Steve spending time with Slatey?
Astro?Slatey? Astro?Slatey? Astro?Slatey? Astro?Slatey?
On second thoughts I guess it was a no contest


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 3, 2003)

bugger all of you, i was sick with the flu the whole time i was down there!!!
of course you would all immediately think something was going on. :shock: 
huge appologies to slatey, darin, meg, fangs and pia. 
sorry for keeping you waiting slateman.
i am planning another trip down there, next time hopefully i will be able to see everyone.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 3, 2003)

OK Beka. Next time you come, mabe would be good not to spend all the time in bed. HA Ha.
But really, I am sory you had so bad trip darling. I would be able to cure you with Firewater mabe.
Better then body heat.


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 3, 2003)

thank you for being so understanding slatey.
apologies again, and to all the others i didn't visit that i was meant to.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah Becks we believe ya


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2003)

So you spent the weekend in bed with a pom..er.. I mean wog.


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 4, 2003)

My gott,aps reminds me of a small bloody country town all after the gossip.So we can put inuendos up as long as theres no swearing but cant have naked pics,so much for worrying bout the kids on the site or does that only apply to certain people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2003)

Gregory said:


> Hmmm, Steve and Beka not showing up as planned.
> Might there be a little APS romance in the offing????



hmmm, hom much for the juvies?

SS


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 4, 2003)

glad to see what i do with my time on holidays is so important to you all!  
and ss... out of your price range!


----------



## earthmother (Nov 4, 2003)

um......mudmum and muddad and mudbrother were there...we saw how sick she was and decided we couldnt leave her.....stayed by her side..... um.. so dont even think it ok!!? ha. ok i lied...but they were both very decently clothed and ...i dont think they like each other much at all but they were both smiling and i slept on the way home to the sounds of 'steve this and steve that....' s'all good. >grins&lt;
mudmum
hi stevie ya cute thing and hi pop honey


----------



## Gregory (Nov 4, 2003)

Hmmmm.
The Pom get's the seal of approval from the In-Laws.
Hmmmm.
Very interesting.


----------



## earthmother (Nov 4, 2003)

if im the mudmum ...mother of astronaughty....that means i get first dibs on offspring...theres a law protecting granparents... wait a tic...they just met..! :shock: they must brumate the year before mating.... or something like that heh
mudmum


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 4, 2003)

I've heard it called some things mudmum but Brumation????


----------



## Slateman (Nov 4, 2003)

Lol Looks like little inicent lough is healthy.
Poop i hardly call this topic to be in same level as nudity and swering. I hope nobody will send me complain again.
You should be less sarcastic body. Live is going on and you are not getting any younger or better looking. Cheer up you old winger :wink:


----------



## Gregory (Nov 4, 2003)

When did you play on the wing Geoff?
You're a prop like me. :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 4, 2003)

Obviously our STP can't be quite as interesting with his clothes ON then


----------



## seth (Nov 4, 2003)

LMAO afric.....you have no idea lol!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Nov 4, 2003)

Slategal called him mr invisible when naked.


----------



## Stevethepom (Nov 4, 2003)

you folks are shockers ay, i`m a gentleman, no really i am.

had a great time though, except poor beka being sick (get better soon eh  )

cheers 
Pom
PS : Mr Invisible, cant have been too invisible, people complained when they saw it  hehehee


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 4, 2003)

You consistantly prove the double standards set by admin,you post a list of rules which members are expected to stand by yet admin dont.2. Be nice to other members. Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated, you will be given a chance to apologise, however if not done so, or if you are a repeat offender, your account will be deleted.  
cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Slateman said:


> Poop i hardly call this topic to be in same level as nudity and swering. I hope nobody will send me complain again.



Hey Slater,

I want to make an official complaint to admin for the double standards and the immoral and shocking behaviour going on here... 

SS


----------



## wattso (Nov 5, 2003)

Are those smileys nude and engaging in sexual activities? OH MY GOD!, SOMEONE PLEEEEEEEEEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 5, 2003)

can some one PLEASE get rid of him?
he must have some stupid idea that we care what he thinks.....
oh, how wrong.


----------



## Fangs (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh my Gott yet another "Pearl of Wisdom" from none other than Wattso(the one who did a big song and dance then left).


----------



## Slateman (Nov 5, 2003)

MY GOT


----------



## wattso (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh get a life you bloody whingers, cant someone have a little fun now ? or are there new forum rules for that too??? did you see the smileys? drop off astropain!!! :roll:


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 5, 2003)

bloody whingers, eh? 
i recall you having a major whinge about NOTHING not too long ago!
wattso, i'm sure you believe everything you do is perfectly justified, but you don't know me, so don't even try to insult me.
and, no, i don't know you but i feel i know enough about you, as your posts are constantly proving you to be a ... well, i don't think i'm allowed to say that word.
i also know that you don't have too many friends here....

and, by the way, i'm not going anywhere


----------



## sarahbell (Nov 5, 2003)

this threads turning out to be like a bad episode of days of our live


----------



## Nicole (Nov 5, 2003)

I agree with Sarah...

I'll keep my delete and edit buttons to myself for the time being, but a reminder to please treat other members with the common respect you yourself would expect.


----------



## earthmother (Nov 5, 2003)

astronaughty can be fiesty when riled. ill officially say shes not an astropain..really. and those two just met...you know? met and had fun. all pretty harmless. stp tried to scare me with matron..... hes not afraid of us - hes armed and dangerous. we did see steve ...so mr invisible mustve been dressed..heh
luv ya pop honey..
MM


----------



## wattso (Nov 6, 2003)

Astro, I was merely trying to make light of a silly mistake made by me, i.e. saying anything at all about stp pic! let me set the record straight please. I personally thought it was funny as hell, i just also thought it should stay in stevos gallery not the forums, because i still think it was a little questionable re: being seen by kids[ANYONES KIDS, OK] what i actually spat the dummy at was not stevos pic but the whinging, sarcasm and general nastiness that goes on, on a site that afterall is about reptiles. Somehow my timing was off or i just shouldnt have mentioned the two together in the same post because it seems nearly everyone thought i was spitting about the silly nude pic. The point is we all make mistakes of judgment, and sometimes annoy the piss out of others etc, it is then natural human behaviour to get all selfrighteous and upset when the finger is pointing at you. As Slatey said
none of us are getting younger, life is too short! This is a good site but a site is only as good as its members make it, right? so how about a general truce? I officially apologise to anyone I have upset in any way at any time, sorry for calling you a pain astro, i think i have upset you the most ,my apologies, also my apologies to the slates, i honestly meant no harm or disrespect by posting the booby pic, i geuinly forgot about kids, forum rules, the stp pic fiasco the lot, i just saw this funny pic and whacked it on withjout thinking at all. Sorry. I did intentionally delay removing it, to wind people up, for that im sorry too, i sometimes have a warped sense of humour, what can i say? im a product of my upbringing. sorry Stevo and pop, you were justified in your outrage because you didnt know it was a geuine error of judgement and thats because I didnt tell you till you had me tied to the stake, so to speak. I also want to point out that I left a link to the pic, not to antagonise you all further but because i didnt take the time to read the forum rules, which no doubt rule out links to nude pics aswell. Had I known the link was unacceptable i would have removed that aswell. again my apologies to all. This whole silly thing has blown out to nitemare proportions and you all no doubt now have a much distorted negative opinion of me as some kind of a**hole, seen through the red tinted glasses of anger and outrage, which honestly couldnt be further from the truth. Some of you met me and thats the person i really am, I dont make a habit of rubbing people the wrong way, in real life Ive met very few people i didnt like and very few that didnt like me. Its very easy to become someone your not on the internet, your just typing away and those people are just names on the screen.there is no sense of reality or emotional control that is natural in company in the flesh, hence limited prohibitions and a tendancy to sometimes behave contrary to real life. its too easy to beleive that unlike real people[in the flesh] that these names on a computer screen have feelings, or a right opinion, even if its contrary to your own. you cant see there faces, you cant tell how there feeling, you cant read body language. those of you that i have met personally, i want to apologise especially, in the flesh i would shake your hand ansd apologise most sincerly. words on a screen have little impact as i said, you cant see my face, you cant tell that i really mean it, but i do, this is how i mean that its easy to be a different person online. as for coming back the next day, i guess that just shows what a good site it is and how entertaining you all are, even if your cranky as hell at me. anyway im tired of this stuff and id much rather be cheerful and freindly to all, regardless your opinion of me, so i will be making a big effort to remember that even though your not physically present , i should treat you as though you were. ~ Dan


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Stevethepom (Nov 6, 2003)

pot calling the kettle black dont ya think?


----------



## Fangs (Nov 6, 2003)

well ty RR as I'm sure the vast majority of members will.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 6, 2003)

> I am not in chat dissing whoever out constantly as has happened with many other members nor am I trying to pull a crowd to follow my actions to start a lynch mob type community against those I feel are beneath me or inferior to me which has also happened against numerous members



APS chat is no longer a feature of this website, so what are you talking about?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 6, 2003)

geeez.... 
and to think this started off as slatey picking on me and steve!


----------



## Gregory (Nov 6, 2003)

Are you including yourself in the backstabbing and 2 faced claims you're making John?
Interesting to see you listed Jermy in the list of poor souls who are being mistreated.
Hmmmm, think about it.


----------



## Fangs (Nov 6, 2003)

The "other chatroom" was created to get away from the very tone of where you have taken this thread.It is a place where Friends get together and talk about anything and everything without having to worry about people "talking out of school".If that makes the people who frequent the room eletist then so be it....


----------



## Magpie (Nov 6, 2003)

What's this chat room you all keep talking about?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Stevethepom (Nov 6, 2003)

you seem to have a problem with everybody in the "other chatroom" where are their pm's

and as far as snarf and amanda go, you yourself, contributed many, many times to slagging off those too, and quite a few other people as i recall so please replace that high horse for a shetland pony mate

cheers
Pom


----------



## Gregory (Nov 6, 2003)

You've got a short memory John.
When you "sorted" it out with Jermy did you let him know what YOU were saying about him in chat and planning to rip him off with his purchase or the enclosure you're making him?
C'mon John, before now we've gotten on but when you critisize me, and you did because i'm an op in chat then it gets me offside.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Slateman (Nov 6, 2003)

Comon RR i think that you are having fair go here. People are respecting you and we all forgotten the past. I only wish if you would do the same. 
I think that nearly all people here have tendency to backstab or be unfriendly. It is up to us to try to avoid this before that situation get out of hand. That is why i would recommend::::: if you have nothing nice to say about APS just go away and leave rest of us to enjoy.
I happen to love this site dearly and most of you are like extended family to me. I am still trying to respect people who are not my favorite here, and i think that this is normal anybody have preference regarding to friends selection, we are all human. Tolerance is the miracle think which can make world better place.
Regarding treating newbies badly. i don't think that our community do that at all. 
Watso your post made sense and i understand you. Some times thing can happened with out bad intention. I was personally upset just for short time. LOL.


----------



## Stevethepom (Nov 6, 2003)

ah ok, i see now, you are innocent because we mis-interpret how you talk about people, well bugger me, and theres no possible way you could mis-interpret things either, geez your good

PS: we mods in chat generally keep chat transcripts too, it has a tendancy to help sift through the bullshit


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Slateman (Nov 6, 2003)

over all RR. Your post was not helping to anyone and nothing good come from it. Only argument. Do we really enjoy all this feeling sorry for our selfs? 
Just drop it. We all know the story.
My old master in tech college had the saying..... More you spread the sh.t More stink come from it.


----------



## Fangs (Nov 6, 2003)

lol your old tech master wasn't Confucus was it Slater?


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 6, 2003)

> Snarf
> Amanda
> Belinda
> Jeremy
> ...



errr?


----------



## Slateman (Nov 6, 2003)

My old teacher from tech college was reall character. He had lot of wisdom fangs.
By the way my Old diamond female had one hell of the stinking bomb today and i am thinking to purchase this gas mask thingy. They cost quite a lot of money but.


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 6, 2003)

> By the way my Old diamond female had one hell of the stinking bomb today and i am thinking to purchase this gas mask thingy. They cost quite a lot of money but


LOL SLATEY!  


> Snarf
> Amanda
> Belinda
> Jeremy
> ...


i seemed to have missed something while I was away...Why the heck is my name on that list?!


----------



## python_guy44 (Nov 6, 2003)

you were away? who are you lol?


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh! Word hasnt gotten out yet...GG is BB


----------



## lutzd (Nov 6, 2003)

*:-(*

Well my opinion, for what it's worth is that any reference to anything that happens off this site should remain there - off this site. Please stick to emails to each other - you can lambaste each other to your hearts content privately. I think that most of us would rather not see this discussion here - it's irrelevant to APS and therefore should be treated as such.

That's not directed at anyone in particular - it's just how i feel about this whole thread. Personal attacks, or replies to personal attacks, should be done via email, or as a last resort, via PM's, not via the public forum.

Personally I think this whole thread should be deleted, but that's just one peson's opinion.
 
That's all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------



## Artie (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually I found it all quite entertaining:wink:


----------



## zoe (Nov 6, 2003)

lets all take a chill pill eh? 8)


----------



## Bendragon (Nov 6, 2003)

**Sniffle**
I was slagged off in chat too, and STP was called a PUNK !!!! - Where's this world going to ?

Forum = SITE
Chat = NOT SITE

Lets leave it at that, at least people can defend them selves in REAL TIME


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually as fare as I can see anything that happens on chat does not happen on APS chat and personally I get pissed right off when space on this forum is used to argue points which are raised on ANOTHER SITES chat channel. I spend a lot of time on this site and also check out the chat channel tied to this site regularly. The chat chanel here had problems and Slatey put a lot of effort into sorting it out for the members, members who complained about non- moderation and then, when there was moderation, about the moderation and moderators! It seems that no matter what the Slates do here there is always someone who will attack them. For Gods sake why can't we just appreciate the site as being a great resource and source of fun that it is and just act like adults? J.H.C. personally I wouldn't buy a dead rat off a lot of people here because of the way they carry on, how can you trust some prick that can't even behave in a civil manner on a forum where you have as much time as you like to think over your reply to a message? Grow up Children for Chr*sts sake!!!!! Slatey, you and your family are doing a GREAT job here and you are so much more tolerant than I would be in your position. If it was me I would be deleting a few accounts and, maybe, even charging for membership here so that some of these ungrateful ****s would go elsewhere to cause their trouble.
Slatey and Slatey J, thanks for a great site and thanks to your family to for putting up with your absence during all the time you spend administering it for us your ungrateful members. You guys are doing a great job, don't be disheartened by those few that seem to think it is great fun to upset everyone else who crosses their path.
APS for ever


----------



## NoOne (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG Belinda don't call yourself BB, i've had enough of bloody BBs, Not you Belinda a different BB :evil:


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 7, 2003)

...


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 7, 2003)

africancichlidau, I cannot agree with you more. Slatey and Slatey J, dont let people get you down, because this is one #&%!*$* good site and you guys are putting in a major effort! Keep up the good work!

 Cheers, GG


----------



## Magpie (Nov 7, 2003)

I got a dead rat for sale. Anyone interested?


----------



## Fangs (Nov 7, 2003)

Im interested Magpie.Is it a M or F and is it still at a breedable age?


----------



## Magpie (Nov 7, 2003)

It's defenitely F'n dead. Not sure how you'd go breeding though, do you have any other dead rats to breed with? You'd prabably have to defrost it first and I don't know if you could hack the smell.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 7, 2003)

Defrosting the males is not recommended....you want them to be a little stiff for breeding.

Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## Gregory (Nov 7, 2003)

Boom Tish!


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 7, 2003)

Ewww.....
Hey magpie, just something I've recently noticed. On your quote thing, it has 5 weeks till hatching, and last week it was 6. What are you waiting for?


----------



## wattso (Nov 7, 2003)

LMAO..The dead rat thing! Thats more like it, I love a laugh, Africa , fangs? comedic input?  p.s ive got a whole bunch of dead rats, male and female, ive "cooled" the hell out of em but the buggers havent tangoed yet! maybe they are "just resting"? [like the monty python parrot]


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 7, 2003)

I reckon my mice get it on in the freeza...I always seem to have more pinkies then I thought....:?


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 7, 2003)

Speaking of pinkie mice, how do you kill them? Fuzzies as well?


----------



## wattso (Nov 7, 2003)

Play them "The very best of Tony Barber" works every time, but wear hearing protection, prolonged exposure can prove fatal to humans too!


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll buy it off you Maggie but not till I've seen pics of it and the parents. What phase is it? How do you ship dead rats and will I need to get an import permit?


----------



## wattso (Nov 7, 2003)

How will you assess its health when it arrives africa? bang it on table and shout"wake up rat"? lmao


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 7, 2003)

Whats wrong with that ?? It's how I assess all my own dead rats!


----------



## wattso (Nov 7, 2003)

And...... if its sick it wakes up? lol


----------



## Slateman (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you Afro and Bel.
I just donated one rat to bankstown council. Surprice rejected this one same like John West some bad salmons. I just hope that major of our council will not pass that old dead rat on somebody.


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe a Bakery might like the dead rat, to add to the collection!! LOL!
(There was a thing on the news about dead rats in Bakeries, well known chain too, not nice to see the footage, some where antique dead rats! LOL!)


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah i saw that too. That was disgusting how they were in the bread making machines.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 7, 2003)

A new line of bread? Dead rat sandwiches coming ready made? Tip Top idea


----------



## wattso (Nov 8, 2003)

You gotta try not to think about where your food came from these days, even stuff in plastic, If only you knew, youd never eat again! lol i wonder if rat taste like chicken????


----------



## zoe (Nov 8, 2003)

i wonder if rat IS chicken


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 8, 2003)

Rat does taste a little like chicken and has the same consistency.

Don't ask how I know this :shock: :shock: 

Cheers Hawkeye


----------



## zoe (Nov 8, 2003)

was that back in your street kid days hawks?


----------



## Gregory (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a Pastrycook/Baker by trade and I could tell you some stories about Rats and Mice in Bakeries that would stop you eating ever again.


----------



## wattso (Nov 8, 2003)

Please dont Greg, I love my pastries!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 8, 2003)

Yay - go the bread maker machine, at least we know that dead rats have only been on the scales we use to measure the ingredients LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 8, 2003)

Now ya talking Nicci babe!! Nothing better than a bread maker to thaw them rats out


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 8, 2003)

the Chinese eat rats. I wonder if they have any recipies or nice maranades?


----------



## wattso (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldnt be too sure of that nicole, have you ever been to a flour mill? those black specks are not multigrains lol


----------



## NoOne (Nov 9, 2003)

Indian snakes catchers (so do alot of other indians) eat rats. Best sorce of protein avalible, nothing wrong with that. Yummy! as long as you have salt and pepper LOL.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 9, 2003)

Our loathing at the thought of eating some animals stems from mental images of the animal concerned. I was happily eating German Shepherd in curry for months until I and the authorities found out then the restaurant was closed down! All that was lost was a business for an unscrupulous operator and a restaurant for the local customers. Please don't get me wrong, I don't condone this sort of thing just using it as an example to get my point across


----------



## NoOne (Nov 9, 2003)

Are you serious Africa, was it nice?


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 9, 2003)

Dead serious mate, didn't have a clue for months! Yes it was nice otherwise I wouldn't have kept going back for more


----------



## NoOne (Nov 9, 2003)

Champion! :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 9, 2003)

Maybe mate. I am not really sure what the dogs name was  lol


----------



## NoOne (Nov 9, 2003)

Tommorws headlines " Dogs vanishing all over australia"


----------



## Gregory (Nov 9, 2003)

I live within spitting distance of downtown Cabramatta. 
I NEVER see stray dogs.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope that afro is not lifting lake when on loo now.


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 9, 2003)

Had a snake escape lately Greg?


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes please, there is a lot to be said for Indian restaraunts, I just love indian food. Yes please woof!


----------

